# Cheapest 6 String Bass?



## TwitTheShred (Aug 3, 2011)

Sorry if this has been asked allready but i couldn't find it in the search resualts.

Whats the cheapest 6 string bass you can buy? i don't care how crap it is as long as it's a 6 string bass. i just need one to play about with and to aid recordings.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

Rogue LX406 and it's also awesome. Most places just closed out on them for like $150, and used they should be really cheap too.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 3, 2011)

Any idea if they have ever been availible in the UK?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

Rogue Guitars Rogue LX406 Pro 6-String Bass - Compare Prices and Reviews on Rogue Guitars LX406BBLACK Bass Guitars at PriceGrabber

This is a UK site, and it's listed here, so I'd say yes.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 3, 2011)

i only specify 6 string becuase i'm a 8 stringer. Would getting a 5 string be just as usefull to me for recordings?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah, a 6 string is normally tuned B E A D G C, so unless you really really need that high C, you'd be fine. If you got a long scale 5, you could either tune down to F or F #, or tune like Meshuggah's bassist and have the low B, and tune your E up to F# and just play in the same octave as the guitar.


----------



## Tapaska (Aug 3, 2011)

TwitTheShred said:


> i only specify 6 string becuase i'm a 8 stringer. Would getting a 5 string be just as usefull to me for recordings?




Yes, five-string bass provides you the low B. A six-string bass would also give you that low B plus a high C. So if you're recording with low tunes a five-string will do the job. A six string bass compared to a five-stringer would only give you an extra high string.

But since you're playing an eight-string guitar you could just buy a four-string bass and tune it one or two semitones higher depending on how you tune your eight-string. Meshuggah does that with the eight-string stuff. Point of that is that a low F on a bass isn't very audible and cheap basses tend to suck on low tunings.

E:


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 3, 2011)

Ah cheers guys, clearly i have no idea when it comes to bass guitars. In which case does anyone know what the cheapest 5 string is?


----------



## Xiphos68 (Aug 3, 2011)

TwitTheShred said:


> Ah cheers guys, clearly i have no idea when it comes to bass guitars. In which case does anyone know what the cheapest 5 string is?



Well if you could grab an Steinberger Spirit Bass in a 5 those are really cool. 

They don't make this model specifically. But they're really good if you can find one and it works.







They can go from 300$ - 450$ used.

1st Knob: Neck Pickup Volume
2nd Knob: Bridge Pickup Volume
3rd Knob: Tone Volume


Check these out from Rondomusic:
http://www.rondomusic.com/hxb406natbshort.html

http://www.rondomusic.com/bassguitars5.html

Douglas and Brice Basses. Someone probably knows more about them. 

I don't really.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 3, 2011)

unfortuently ordering from Rondo is a no go as the postage and custums would rack up the price a shite ton. i was actually curious if there was anything in the £100 range =P the best i have found so far is harley benton.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 3, 2011)

Just get something used. I use an old Samick P-bass that I grabbed for $100. Decent-ish quality Korean thing that would probably be $300+ new today.


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Aug 4, 2011)

A cheap 5 string is going to have a floppy, shitty sounding B string. I'd budget a bit more than £100 if you're even slightly serious about recording. 

FENDER SQUIER DELUXE JAZZ V BASS BK - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Something like that would work well, or maybe an Ibanez


----------



## TwitTheShred (Aug 4, 2011)

It's not for serious recordings. It's just to keep my musical juices flowing while im waiting for a new band.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 14, 2011)

If you just need to tune up a little, and want something cheap, try and find a washburn lyon bass. I got mine for $50, and it's sick. One of the best cheap basses I've played.


----------



## TwitTheShred (Dec 30, 2011)

I settled for a cheap 5 string in the end and went for the HARLEY BENTON HBZ-2005 HARLEY BENTON HBZ-2005 - Thomann UK Cyberstore

Will post pics when it arives.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Dec 31, 2011)

Most Schecter 5-string basses have a 35" scale and will be well-suited for down-tuning. They are also inexpensive and look pretty good, and should be available globally. ESP LTD F-series basses are also 35".


----------



## TwitTheShred (Jan 5, 2012)

There we go , cheap and cheerfull package came today. the bass plays supriseingly well.


----------



## Phalanx (Jan 5, 2012)

Yamaha RBX375s are really good basses if you can stretch your budget a little.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 5, 2012)

The cheapest 6-stringer I've seen is the SX 6-string J-bass clone. It's like $160.


----------



## davisjom (Jan 6, 2012)

Ibanez gio gsr206. $300


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2012)

What about the Yamaha RBX series? Did I write that correctly? *Googling*


----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 6, 2012)

159$ new 

SX Ursa 2 MN 6 BK 6 String Bass at RondoMusic.com


----------

